# Hard pull to the left on my boat



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

My 02 Center console Cape Craft has a hard pull to the left even with trim tabs all the way up. I have a trim tab indicators and to get the boat drive straight, the starboard trim tab is down about 60% and 15% on the port side. 

I tried turning the outboard motor tab to the left but not much of a difference. I don't know the history on the boat before i bought the boat 3 months ago. The steering on the boat seems very unstable. What are possible reasons for this hard pull? The motor is counter rotating.

I really need this fixed asap and would like some knowledge handling this center console boat. I need someone with a lot of experience on this issue please and will pay when fixed.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

have you visually checked to make sure the tabs are up? I was just wondering if there's a chance somethings screwy with the indicator gauge and the 60/15% is actually full up??

do you have hydraulic steering?
or rotary or rack and pinion?

If you're not sure look at the tube where the steering linkage is on the outboard.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Is this something new happening, did you just get the boat, Ken has some valid points, visiaully make sure the tabs are all the way up, would need to look at the boat, could be a cup on the hull by the transom.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

This has been a problem since I had bought the boat. Hydraulic steering, and the indicators are pretty accurate.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

bring it by, let me inspect the hull, wont cost you a dime but your time..


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Something does not make sense. If you have hyd steering, there shouldn't be any pull on the steering like on cable. If you have that much difference in the tabs, the boat would have one heck of a list to the port so are you talking about steering pull or a list to one side?


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

a hook in the hull can cause your issue, depending on where the hull problem is, it can cause left or right "pull", this is due to the hook forcing the stern to act like a trim tab....I have also seen a bad hook in the hull force the bow to stay down and ride in what looks like a bow down position.......and no bow lift will definitly cause a "steering" issue while at full power, even with hydraulic steering.....you hardly ever see or feel the issue while at idle or not on plane....have the hull checked, a lot of times a hull issue can be corrected, sometimes having a boat stored on a trailer that was not properly set up to support the boat can cause this condition......might want to check how the boat rests on the trailer also......


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

could this be the cup your refering to? This is on the port side of the stern


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

slayerextreme said:


> ....I have also seen a bad hook in the hull force the bow to stay down and ride in what looks like a bow down position.......and no bow lift will definitly cause a "steering" issue while at full power, even with hydraulic steering.....also......


I am a newb to this center console. seems like this might be my problem to, I have my trim almost all the way down just a few bumps from the very bottom. Thats how my bayliner cuddy cabin was. figured its the same so the bow is pretty low when im up to speed then in starts hooking.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

nitemarez said:


> I am a newb to this center console. seems like this might be my problem to, *I have my trim almost all the way down just a few bumps from the very bottom.* Thats how my bayliner cuddy cabin was. figured its the same so the bow is pretty low when im up to speed then in starts hooking.


Umm..... Trim up, Trim up

If I understand you correctly, you have the motor trimmed all the way down at cruising speed? If so, that is definitely the problem.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

ummm yes :shifty: . Maybe I just need someone to teach me my boat lol.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

the boat needs to be operated with the trim almost all the way "UP" at WOT (wide open throttle)....if you are trimmed "Down" at WOT, you are forcing the bow to "plow" through the water......

my advise is to start at idle, bring your engine up to 3/4 throttle, as the boat starts to plane out you should be trimming up the motor towards the higher end of it rotation, this places the bow into a "higher" angle and properly places the part of your hull used for high speed operation .....

when coming off of plane, the opposite is required, trim you engine down while coming off plane, this brings the bow/nose down and helps to get more of the boat into the water for better low speed handling......

A safer bet would be for you to ask a friend that is familiar with operating different types of boats for a day of fishing and a few pointers on how to operate your Center console.......

not taking away from anything you may already know, but have seen a center console catch a wave the wrong way and sling everybody out of their seats and into the floor, one second you think your doing great, next you heading about 45 degrees in a different direction...and if your standing in front of a leaning post...its not fun!!!!!

Please be careful until you become better acquainted with your rig....


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

slayerextreme said:


> the boat needs to be operated with the trim almost all the way "UP" at WOT (wide open throttle)....if you are trimmed "Down" at WOT, you are forcing the bow to "plow" through the water......
> 
> my advise is to start at idle, bring your engine up to 3/4 throttle, as the boat starts to plane out you should be trimming up the motor towards the higher end of it rotation, this places the bow into a "higher" angle and properly places the part of your hull used for high speed operation .....
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup: You should have no problem finding volunteers.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Keep the trim tabs up all the time unless they are needed to level the boat, change the attitude in a beam sea, or putting the bow down in a very high chop to smooth the ride.

If the boat is set up correctly you shouldn't need to use them at all.

Use the engine trim like already posted. All the way down when taking off and slowing down.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

slayerextreme said:


> not taking away from anything you may already know, but have seen a center console catch a wave the wrong way and sling everybody out of their seats and into the floor, one second you think your doing great, next you heading about 45 degrees in a different direction...and if your standing in front of a leaning post...its not fun!!!!!
> 
> Please be careful until you become better acquainted with your rig....


 
This is what im afraid of so i can only cruise at 20 knots do to this condition. And i have to really reduce the speed to turn safely. I feel bad because im causing more of a wake (out of the no wake zone of coarse) then needed until this is resolved. I really appreciate everyones info, I will take all the info I can get because I don't have a "dad" or "knowledgable friend" to help me out.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Where are you located? Its easier to show you than to explain. 

Trim tabs are used to level the boat when trolling. They CAN be used to improve your hole shot, but the motor trim is much more effective.

As you boat comes up on plane, you need to trim the motor up. If you start to porpoise, then you have trimmed too far up. IF you take a turn and you hear the prop cavitating, you have trimmed too far up. 

There is no set trim position for all oerating modes. You need to lean the engine trim and leave the tabs up until you master the engine trim. 

After tha, you can play with the tabs.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

I usually launch out of Navy Point, im off mobile hwy and blue angel. I have been researching on what prop cavitating sounds like with no luck, im sure someone can show me what it is when on the water.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

My boat used to have a hard pull to the left, then I stopped letting democrats drive!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

nitemarez said:


> I usually launch out of Navy Point, im off mobile hwy and blue angel. I have been researching on what prop cavitating sounds like with no luck, im sure someone can show me what it is when on the water.


 
OK. Give me a call. My shop is on Bayou Chico. If you can get off during the week, drive the boat over to me or I can meet you somewhere and put your through the paces.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

now that is what PFF is all about!!!!! A big shout out for your willingness to help out a fellow member!!!!!






Patriot said:


> OK. Give me a call. My shop is on Bayou Chico. If you can get off during the week, drive the boat over to me or I can meet you somewhere and put your through the paces.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

The boat was brought to me this afternoon, i inspected the hull and found no problems or issues. I talked to shawn for about 2 hours about his boat and how to operate it. I feel like he left way more informed than he was when he got there. Any way it appears we are on the way to recovery.. and like i said, it didnt cost him a dime but his time.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

UPDATE: No suspected problems during the visual inspection of my hull from Kenny. Seems to be my lack of knowledge being an issue here. 

Much thanks to Kenny @ Emerald Coast Marine, Kenny and his family really made me feel like home when I visited today! Thank you for sharing your extensive knowledge and through inspection of my boat hull. Kenny is not lying, I pay this guy a lot of respect! I owe you some brews and lunch at least man geez, haha. 

Patriot: Its amazing how good people still exist and are willing to help a fellow pff member. I have launched out of Bayou Chico a few times before. So I can definitely take you up on your offer if I still have issues after the advice I received today. Thanks buddy!


----------

